

George Orwell: Why I write - raheemm
http://www.netcharles.com/orwell/essays/why-i-write.htm

======
hkmurakami
Excellent. I myself fall between "political" and "aesthetic" in my own
writing. This article is a great mirror with which to reflect on my own prose
tendencies and think crucially about them.

Thanks :)

